# Skateboard Goofy but Snowboard Regular



## CheeseForSteeze

Wait, how are you goofy and pushing with your right foot? Unless you are pushing mongo, I don't see how that's possible. I skate reg, snowboard reg and push right foot with both, though for snowboarding, I half push on the right side with my right foot and half on the left side because the binding doesn't let me rotate my foot straight.

But in the grand scheme, it doesn't matter. Skate/ride however you can ride best then develop your switch. I know of a few people that are like that, skate goofy and ride regs or vice versa. Some of them kick a soccer ball left footed, even though they skate reg but then they ride goofy which goes with the soccer left foot. My brother throws right handed and bats lefty. Or maybe it was he throws lefty and bats right handed. I can't remember and now I'm confused.


----------



## JohnnyVolcom5

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Wait, how are you goofy and pushing with your right foot? Unless you are pushing mongo, I don't see how that's possible. I skate reg, snowboard reg and push right foot with both, though for snowboarding, I half push on the right side with my right foot and half on the left side because the binding doesn't let me rotate my foot straight.
> 
> But in the grand scheme, it doesn't matter. Skate/ride however you can ride best then develop your switch. I know of a few people that are like that, skate goofy and ride regs or vice versa. Some of them kick a soccer ball left footed, even though they skate reg but then they ride goofy which goes with the soccer left foot. My brother throws right handed and bats lefty. Or maybe it was he throws lefty and bats right handed. I can't remember and now I'm confused.



Well, i guess i never really said what way i push on my skateboard or i was confusing with what i said. When i skatboard (goofy) i push with my left leg. Def not Mongo, Mongo is a whole different kind of weird IMO lol. When i push on a snowboard i use my back foot (right)behind my snowboard, if that makes sense. 

Nd yeah i know it isnt uncommon for ppl to ride different ways, and it does allow me to ride switch on a snowboard pretty well for barely ever doing it. I just am kinda confused as to WHY. I mean its like saying when i drive a truck i use my left hand to steer but when i drive a car i use my right...you know?


----------



## ilikecoupons

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Wait, how are you goofy and pushing with your right foot?


He said it was sketchy to push with his right and leave his left foot on, so he switched too goofy.

Also, it's no big deal really, I mean, lots of people have dominant right hands but use their left hands to throw balls.


----------



## JohnnyVolcom5

ilikecoupons said:


> He said it was sketchy to push with his right and leave his left foot on, so he switched too goofy.
> 
> Also, it's no big deal really, I mean, lots of people have dominant right hands but use their left hands to throw balls.


Yeah i know its not a big deal, it probably benefits my switch riding, but snowboarding and skateboarding are so similar you know?

Also, have any of you guys tried one of those RipSticks? WHen i ride one of those i HAVE to ride it regular like a snowboard or it feels sketchy again. on a scooter though i def feel most comfortable riding it goofy off a jump or something, and always push scooters with my left foot (unless its WAY too tires haha)


----------



## chub11

I don't have any experience skateboarding, but I know that Nicolas Muller also skates goofy and rides regular, so you're not alone.


----------



## ilikecoupons

try surfing and see what happens #curious


----------



## JohnnyVolcom5

ilikecoupons said:


> try surfing and see what happens #curious


HAha ive always wanted to try surfing, but havent been to the ocean since i was like 10, and didnt have the chance back then. I did do skim boarding (i dunno if thats really what its called haha Minnesota boy here) when i was in South Carolina and i always jumped onto the board goofy like it was a skateboard, but i kinda have a feeling i would surf regular.....dammit now im curios too haha


----------



## Sick-Pow

I push mongo, ride goofy. sucks, but, yeah.


----------



## firstx1017

I've always wondered if what hand you write with has something to do with being Regular or Goofy and if someone could post a poll on this I'd love it.

I ride regular and I am left handed. However, the only thing I do left handed is write and eat with a spoon, fork left handed - everything else I do is right handed. I throw right handed, bowl right handed, swing a bat right handed, kick a ball with my right foot, use right handed scissors, etc.

My husband is totally right hand dominant and he is goofy. 

So, how about a poll asking if you are regular or goofy - what hand do you write with? Just curious.....


----------



## antman747

There is really no rhyme or reason to it. I am right handed and kick right footed but am goofy in skating surfing and snowboarding. A lot of this is passed from parent to child. All my kids are goofy. My best friend all his kids are regular as he is, but there are exceptions to this as well. I have a buddy who is a pro surfer left handed regular and his dad is a right handed goofy. My cousin skates goofy and boards and surfs regular. Its one of life's great mysteries. lol


----------



## NWBoarder

If it's a board, I ride it goofy. However, when I skate, I push mongo. And for obvious reasons I can't do that on a snowboard. It made skating harder to learn for me on my snowboard, but in the end, I got it, and in getting it, I can now push my skateboard non-mongo if I'm feeling feisty. I'm also very much right handed. Finally, why all the hate on mongo pushers?! Who gives a fuck? As long as you're having fun, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## JohnnyVolcom5

NWBoarder28 said:


> If it's a board, I ride it goofy. However, when I skate, I push mongo. And for obvious reasons I can't do that on a snowboard. It made skating harder to learn for me on my snowboard, but in the end, I got it, and in getting it, I can now push my skateboard non-mongo if I'm feeling feisty. I'm also very much right handed. Finally, why all the hate on mongo pushers?! Who gives a fuck? As long as you're having fun, it shouldn't matter.


I wasnt hating on mongo pushers, i just said thats a totally different kind of weird. its not like i said "FUCK NO I DONT PUSH MONGO, THAT SHIT IS RETARDED, I HATE PEOPLE WHO PUSH MONGO!" It just looks funny is all, and i think i stated earlier that you should ride whatever way feels most comfortable, and im sure thats why you push mongo so how could i hate?


----------



## grafta

NWBoarder28 said:


> Finally, why all the hate on mongo pushers?! Who gives a fuck? As long as you're having fun, it shouldn't matter.


:laugh:

I'm a mongo and have gotten shit from complete strangers just skating round the seawall. Learning slowly to push reg.

To the OP, you have a lucky quirk! You don't push mong and can ride both ways. SICK!


----------



## JohnnyVolcom5

firstx1017 said:


> I've always wondered if what hand you write with has something to do with being Regular or Goofy and if someone could post a poll on this I'd love it.
> 
> I ride regular and I am left handed. However, the only thing I do left handed is write and eat with a spoon, fork left handed - everything else I do is right handed. I throw right handed, bowl right handed, swing a bat right handed, kick a ball with my right foot, use right handed scissors, etc.
> 
> My husband is totally right hand dominant and he is goofy.
> 
> So, how about a poll asking if you are regular or goofy - what hand do you write with? Just curious.....


WEll, i write with my right hand. I shoot Righy in hockey (which doesnt mean much) i play racquet sports i use my right hand. Bat righty in baseball, Golf righty, Kick righty.....When i play Hacky sak my right foot does most the hitting LOL...so i feel pretty right side dominant, but i snowboard regular.....anf skate goofy obv....


----------



## Sick-Pow

grafta said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm a mongo and have gotten shit from complete strangers just skating round the seawall. Learning slowly to push reg.
> 
> To the OP, you have a lucky quirk! You don't push mong and can ride both ways. SICK!


I am learning to push "normal" too. funny we are all such mongos. hilarious no less. I have only seen about 3 people at the skatepark in 10 years who push mongo, and here we have a gaggle of mongos.

Considering when I was 8-16, I would travel all over my town on my board, mongo works pretty good for me being goofy and right foot dominate.


----------



## NWBoarder

@JohnnyVolcom5 -- I wasn't calling you out specifically in mentioning the mongo hate, I was just calling it out in general. Look at Grafta's post right below yours. That's the kind of hate I was calling out. It happens at damn near every skate park I ride at. It's retarded and I don't get it. That's all.


----------



## poutanen

I think the OP might be broken. :laugh: I never really skated, played a bit when I was 10 that's about it. I snowboard goofy, right foot forward on slalom waterskis, wakeboard goofy, windsurf goofy.

I just thought about standing on a skateboard with my left foot on it and kicking with my right and I think I just bailed in my head! lol

Try riding switch a lot more, you might just be ambidextrous on a board or something.


----------



## JohnnyVolcom5

NWBoarder28 said:


> @JohnnyVolcom5 -- I wasn't calling you out specifically in mentioning the mongo hate, I was just calling it out in general. Look at Argo's post right below yours. That's the kind of hate I was calling out. It happens at damn near every skate park I ride at. It's retarded and I don't get it. That's all.


Well im sure the people hatin are either jealous because the mongo skater is better then they are, or they are just immature high school kids. Just ignore it and keep skating the way that feels natural to you.


----------



## Sick-Pow

poutanen said:


> I think the OP might be broken. :laugh: I never really skated, played a bit when I was 10 that's about it. I snowboard goofy, right foot forward on slalom waterskis, wakeboard goofy, windsurf goofy.
> 
> I just thought about standing on a skateboard with my left foot on it and kicking with my right and I think I just bailed in my head! lol
> 
> Try riding switch a lot more, you might just be ambidextrous on a board or something.


Pushing mongo is not broken, we are just a little strange. There are a couple (maybe 2, ever) pro skaters that do it.


----------



## JohnnyVolcom5

poutanen said:


> I think the OP might be broken. :laugh: I never really skated, played a bit when I was 10 that's about it. I snowboard goofy, right foot forward on slalom waterskis, wakeboard goofy, windsurf goofy.
> 
> I just thought about standing on a skateboard with my left foot on it and kicking with my right and I think I just bailed in my head! lol
> 
> Try riding switch a lot more, you might just be ambidextrous on a board or something.


Oh yeah slalom waterskis i go left foot forward haha, i wakeboard regular as well...and yeah i have always been able to ride switch pretty well but it doesnt feel "natural"


----------



## ETM

I used to push mongo when I first started, it wasnt till I got better that I realised that not having your front foot planted on the board means you cant set up as fast for your next trick. You always have to do that double shuffle to get your foot where it needs to be, then move your back foot to the tail where as with regular pushing I can say ok Im going for a frontside flip here I will set up my front foot now before I even start pushing, drop my foot onto the tail and Im set to flip.
It is definately a function thing, the style is just a by-product.


----------



## poutanen

Sick-Pow said:


> Pushing mongo is not broken, we are just a little strange. There are a couple (maybe 2, ever) pro skaters that do it.


Who said anything about pushing mongo?  I was talking about the OP's OP (original post)... regarding riding snow regular and skate goofy... He's obviously broken as a human being.


----------



## NWBoarder

JohnnyVolcom5 said:


> Well im sure the people hatin are either jealous because the mongo skater is better then they are, or they are just immature high school kids. Just ignore it and keep skating the way that feels natural to you.


Thanks for the words of encouragement, though at the ripe old age of almost 31, this is a life lesson I learned long ago. :laugh:


----------



## Leo

Although I only cruise on skateboards, I am goofy on them. When pushed, I alternate the foot that comes forward (randomly). When sliding on ice, I slide right foot first. When pushing off for sprints, I push off my right. When jumping, I jump off my left. In martial arts, my strongest leg is my right. My fighting stance can alternate between regular and south paw.

I snowboard regular, stronger with nollies than ollies...

As someone said, no rhyme or reason to any of this. I'm all over the map on this one.

Here's what's funny to me... even though I skateboard goofy for the exact reason you do (pushing off with left leg just feels more natural), I find it very difficult skating around on snow with my left foot. Yea, I tried it once out of curiosity on the way to the lift line. It felt like my first day learning to skate lol.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Leo said:


> My fighting stance can alternate between regular and south paw.


Is this for TKD? I'd except TKD because the emphasis of being able to kick with both legs for modern TKD because it's all based around point break, Olympic/WTF style competition and scoring is much more effective with ambidextrous kicking.. Moving into the realm of more traditional Korean styles, pre-McCarthy Japan, especially TKD that incorporates Hapkido there is less emphasis on ambidexterity.

Once I started boxing I found out how just right-hand dominant I actually am.


----------



## Leo

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Is this for TKD? I'd except TKD because the emphasis of being able to kick with both legs for modern TKD because it's all based around point break, Olympic/WTF style competition and scoring is much more effective with ambidextrous kicking.. Moving into the realm of more traditional Korean styles, pre-McCarthy Japan, especially TKD that incorporates Hapkido there is less emphasis on ambidexterity.
> 
> Once I started boxing I found out how just right-hand dominant I actually am.


My foundation is based in TKD. Old-school. I quit when Las Vegas instructors started emphasizing the business-side of it and started teaching the sport aspect rather than the traditional TKD that my father taught me. Full black belt within a year??? No-bueno.

Although I haven't practiced in years now (family, time, etc...), for a long time I was teaching myself other arts. I have my own style, but you can definitely see TKD influence there.

I never liked the one-sided aspect of TKD (kicks) so I mixed in western style boxing. I learned some some Jiu-Jitsu and Kung Fu as well. I forgot what the form was in Kung-Fu, but it was a friend that taught it to me.

I don't know, just a mash-up of styles, no real technical training outside of TKD. I've always been one of those people that can learn quickly from just watching.

I've always been able to fight in both stances. I am not ambidextrous though. It was a matter of confusing the opponent, becoming a harder target for them, having my dominant hand and foot in front for more power in quick jabs and push kicks for checking... My left leg has strength in side-kicks and left arm has strength in forearm/elbow blows.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Yea, there seems to be a mixture of ambidexterity. I think that probably explains why some people skate one way but snowboard another and do other things with different "dominant" foot. Skating is just different enough from snowboarding having your feet free that it might trigger a different foot.

I'm purely right foot, right hand dominant. I do everything right handed, skate and ride regular, kick right footed. I need to do a JP Walker and just commit to riding switch for a long period of time, uninterrupted.


----------



## poutanen

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'm purely right foot, right hand dominant. I do everything right handed, skate and ride regular, kick right footed. I need to do a JP Walker and just commit to riding switch for a long period of time, uninterrupted.


Here's something that'll mess with your head, do you know which eye is dominant for you? I'm right dominant for everything hand and foot related, but my left eye is dominant.

If you hold your hands up at arms length, and make a hole about 2" in diameter between your crossed fingers and thumbs. Then centre them on an object in the distance and start moving your hands back towards your face. About 12" from your face, close one eye and then the other, whichever eye is still focused on the object is the dominant one.


----------



## duh

Some of my all time favorite riders skate opposite from how they ride.

JLA is snowboarding.


----------



## HoboMaster

All I can say is that I'm right-side oriented - Right handed and right foot leads in everything. People who can do both are actually pretty lucky, it's really hard to ride switch when you are dominant with one side.


----------



## firstx1017

poutanen said:


> Here's something that'll mess with your head, do you know which eye is dominant for you? I'm right dominant for everything hand and foot related, but my left eye is dominant.
> 
> If you hold your hands up at arms length, and make a hole about 2" in diameter between your crossed fingers and thumbs. Then centre them on an object in the distance and start moving your hands back towards your face. About 12" from your face, close one eye and then the other, whichever eye is still focused on the object is the dominant one.


Good question - I did this test and I am right eye dominant, left handed and ride regular! lol


----------



## poutanen

firstx1017 said:


> Good question - I did this test and I am right eye dominant, left handed and ride regular! lol


Yeah it really wigged me out at first! I had laser eye surgery a few years back and my left eye has been regressing a fair bit, so even though I'm 20/20 in my right eye, my head is perceiving worse than that because it's taking details from my left (and the right just provides depth perception for the most part).

Gotta get a touch up one of these days!

It also makes it weird to shoot a gun. Through a scoped rifle I'm trying to use my right eye. When trapshooting I bring the buttstock up to my right cheek, and then my left eye wants to focus on it. Handguns are a little easier because I just naturally line up the sights with my left eye.


----------



## firstx1017

poutanen said:


> Yeah it really wigged me out at first! I had laser eye surgery a few years back and my left eye has been regressing a fair bit, so even though I'm 20/20 in my right eye, my head is perceiving worse than that because it's taking details from my left (and the right just provides depth perception for the most part).
> 
> Gotta get a touch up one of these days!
> 
> It also makes it weird to shoot a gun. Through a scoped rifle I'm trying to use my right eye. When trapshooting I bring the buttstock up to my right cheek, and then my left eye wants to focus on it. Handguns are a little easier because I just naturally line up the sights with my left eye.


But, if I were to look through a scope I would use my left eye - if I look thru a peep hole I would use my left eye - why would that be if I am right eye dominant? Looking thru something with my right eye is like weird and feels like I can't see as good - wow.... totally weird....


----------



## jdmccright

Surf Goofy, Snowboard Goofy, I use my right leg in kick ball, Boxing my dominate stance is Southpaw.


----------



## Argo

firstx1017 said:


> I've always wondered if what hand you write with has something to do with being Regular or Goofy and if someone could post a poll on this I'd love it.
> 
> I ride regular and I am left handed. However, the only thing I do left handed is write and eat with a spoon, fork left handed - everything else I do is right handed. I throw right handed, bowl right handed, swing a bat right handed, kick a ball with my right foot, use right handed scissors, etc.
> 
> My husband is totally right hand dominant and he is goofy.
> 
> So, how about a poll asking if you are regular or goofy - what hand do you write with? Just curious.....


I'm right handed and ride goofy. My son is left handed and rides goofy. My daughter is right hand and rides regular. My wife is right hand and rides goofy.



NWBoarder28 said:


> @JohnnyVolcom5 -- I wasn't calling you out specifically in mentioning the mongo hate, I was just calling it out in general. *Look at Argo's post right below yours*. That's the kind of hate I was calling out. It happens at damn near every skate park I ride at. It's retarded and I don't get it. That's all.


I haven't posted in this thread before now. WTH are you talking about?


----------



## snowklinger

Pushing mongo looks cool imo, its hard as fuck tho.


----------



## Streloma

I do the exact same thing and also goofy in surf.
I think its weird but its cool haha


----------



## NWBoarder

Argo said:


> I haven't posted in this thread before now. WTH are you talking about?


Yeah, sorry about that. Pretty sure I had no business being near a keyboard when I typed that. :laugh: I fixed it though.


----------



## Argo

I had to go back and look. I was thinking, WTF did i type now.....


----------



## snowman55

I do the same. For some reason goofy feels more natural when skateboarding but regular seems more natural when snowboarding. I'm right handed but do many things left handed( opening doors, using phones, shooting/dribbling basketball).


----------



## threej21

mongo skater here as well!! wake, skate, and snow all regular but am pretty decent at switch riding


----------



## Lagomorphic

So glad I found this thread. I'm a snowboard n00b - just started this season - and I've been lurking here a while. 

Anyway, I surf regular, so I assumed I'd snowboard regular too. Then today, I can't remember what I did, but somehow I started going down the hill goofy. And it felt more natural, and like I had much more control. Then I kept switching between regular and goofy (regular bindings tho), and I think I really do prefer goofy. :dunno: 

I tried to do a goofy pop-up when I got home (like in surfing), and it didn't work so well. I think I'll stick to regular with surfing. But I'm glad to know that some people do use different stances for different board sports . . .


----------



## Romy

JohnnyVolcom5 said:


> Why do i do this? Started skateboarding when i was 7 or 8 and always rode it goofy. I think this is due to a couple of things. When i push or "skate" it feels sketchy to leave my left foot on the board. Also, if i were to jump off one foot to try to dunk a basketball or something i ALWAYS jump off my left foot. (which is why i think i skate goofy, so my left foot is the foot i "jump" with when i Ollie. Also when i ran track, it felt natural to have my left foot back to push out of the blocks. But i kick with my right foot.
> 
> So when i was 10 or so and had already been skateboarding for a couple years, my parents bought me a snowboard for christmas. The snowboarding salesmen told my mother to push me from behind (i didnt know what she was doing)and see what foot i put forward. I put my right foot forward and so they set up the board to be ridden Goofy footed. That new years i went to my cousins and we built a jump to mess around on before going to the slopes the next day. I remember hitting that jump with my right foot forward and doing fine, but when i got to the big hills the next day, trying to turn and balance at high speeds was SOOO sketchy with goofy stance, so we switched my bindings to regular stance and it felt so natural....ive snowboarded regular ever since.
> 
> So WHAT THE HECK?? AM i just assbackwards or something? It doesnt really matter i know, you should ride what feels comfortable. But heres the thing, riding Regular feels natural but when i ollie on a snowboard doing it goofy feels more natural and i can get much higher.
> 
> Any thoughts?? lol


I have the exact same thing but opposite. I skate regular but snowboard goofy. Both have always felt natural while doing so


----------



## bazman

Nice job reviving 7 year old thread, but you are a freak to skate one way and snowboard the other!


----------



## Craig64

Skate, surf, snowboard all goofy but when I skateboard I push around with my right foot (I'm right footed). So when I snowboard I have to use my left foot to skate around as my right is locked in.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

push mongo bruh


----------



## kieloa

I used to push mongo when i started skateboarding, then learned not to. It looks stupid and balance is way off compared to regular/goofy push.
But riding regular on skateboard and goofy on snowboard.. WHAT?


----------



## Snow Hound

snowklinger said:


> Pushing mongo looks cool imo, its hard as fuck tho.


Where is @snowklinger? Been almost a year now.

I skated mongo, although it didn't even have a name in the 80's. You can't push mongo on I snowboard trust me I tried.

*edit: The mongo hate is baffling to me and goes against why I loved skating (and other board sports). What's it got to do with anyone how I push? I'm having fun mind your own.


----------



## WigMar

Some pros like Koston would ride mongo to highlight when they were riding switch in the 90s. That's how I see mongo- like mongo riders should probably switch their stance and push regular. I've got two friends that ride mongo, and it seems inferior for getting around and longboarding. No hate though. Ride mongo if it feels right. Express yourself! I'm dusting off my skateboards right now, and just found some new DVS I stored a few years ago. Stoked to ride any board at this point. I skate, surf and snowboard goofy. Right foot forward for life! 



Snow Hound said:


> You can't push mongo on I snowboard trust me I tried.


I recently rode with a mongo skater who skates a snowboard switch. Kinda blew my mind, but it was working out for him.


----------



## rinkymehra

I don't have any experience skateboarding, but I know that Nicolas Muller also skates goofy and rides regular, so you're not alone.


----------



## smellysell

rinkymehra said:


> I don't have any experience skateboarding, but I know that Nicolas Muller also skates goofy and rides regular, so you're not alone.


And Travis Rice surfs regular and snowboard goofy, or maybe the other way around. Maybe you're a top level pro and just haven't reached your potential yet? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

WigMar said:


> I recently rode with a mongo skater who skates a snowboard switch. Kinda blew my mind, but it was working out for him.


Oh hai thar.


----------



## claclahub

JohnnyVolcom5 said:


> Why do i do this? Started skateboarding when i was 7 or 8 and always rode it goofy. I think this is due to a couple of things. When i push or "skate" it feels sketchy to leave my left foot on the board. Also, if i were to jump off one foot to try to dunk a basketball or something i ALWAYS jump off my left foot. (which is why i think i skate goofy, so my left foot is the foot i "jump" with when i Ollie. Also when i ran track, it felt natural to have my left foot back to push out of the blocks. But i kick with my right foot.
> 
> So when i was 10 or so and had already been skateboarding for a couple years, my parents bought me a snowboard for christmas. The snowboarding salesmen told my mother to push me from behind (i didnt know what she was doing)and see what foot i put forward. I put my right foot forward and so they set up the board to be ridden Goofy footed. That new years i went to my cousins and we built a jump to mess around on before going to the slopes the next day. I remember hitting that jump with my right foot forward and doing fine, but when i got to the big hills the next day, trying to turn and balance at high speeds was SOOO sketchy with goofy stance, so we switched my bindings to regular stance and it felt so natural....ive snowboarded regular ever since.
> 
> So WHAT THE HECK?? AM i just assbackwards or something? It doesnt really matter i know, you should ride what feels comfortable. But heres the thing, riding Regular feels natural but when i ollie on a snowboard doing it goofy feels more natural and i can get much higher.
> 
> Any thoughts?? lol


I feel you so much ! I surfed and skateboarded all of my life as a goofie, I am left hander and started snowboard this year and do everything as a regular. My only theory: in surfing you put your weight on the back foot to turn, in snowboard you need to put your weight on the front foot to face the slope


----------



## Craig64

claclahub said:


> I feel you so much ! I surfed and skateboarded all of my life as a goofie, I am left hander and started snowboard this year and do everything as a regular. My only theory: in surfing you put your weight on the back foot to turn, in snowboard you need to put your weight on the front foot to face the slope


When you ride powder it's pretty close to surfing as you can get, smashing those fantails out around from the tail in the soft stuff. Powder gives you float and the snowboard becomes lighter enabling you to power around changing direction with the rear foot by punching out the tail. I was a reasonably good surfer in my youth (3 sessions a day, Comp's etc) and sort of bring a lot of my surfing technique into snowboarding, but you need to know when to apply it. Some people just have the ability to ride in both directions easier than others. This however is not me.


----------



## ridethecliche

ridethecliche said:


> Oh hai thar.


@WigMar i learned to skate in my normal stance after riding too many directional boards lol.


----------



## XLShredz

lol funny this would pop up. I skateboarded very poorly as kid spent a lot of time pumping around town and hadnt owned one in a long time. When deciding on my stance this last season I couldnt remember any of times on a board or a rental and all the "tests" were given me different answers.. i was back and forth regular or goofy. I ended up going regular for a 20+ day season... 

Then I bought a used skateboard the other day and my whole world was flipped upside down when I could not push regular at all! Im switching over to goofy now for riding but boy do i feel like a dumbass


----------



## XLShredz

ginex said:


> Is it weird that a ride a skateboard regular but ride a snowboard goofy?


I spent a full day riding goofy with a friend and he said "ya youre goofy" so that was pretty reassuring since i road regular the whole season. My opinion is if you plan on doing both you should probably do them the same way? i dont know in the end though its always just going to come down to personal preference and decision.


----------

